
Show HN: Keysheet – Rotten tomatoes for cryptocurrencies - smalter
https://www.keysheet.io/
======
smalter
Hi HN,

We made Keysheet to help non-technical people understand crypto through the
lens of expert reviews. The problem is that 99.9% of the population can't
understand crypto from a technical perspective. We want to help people develop
“taste” instead.

You can't rely on institutions in crypto because there aren't many meaningful
ones, making it hard to tell charlatans from legit projects. Our curation
narrows the set of people who you can 'trust' and then you can take a deeper
dive to learn how they think.

It's still a work in progress, but we'd love your feedback on what works and
what could use improvement!

------
wwwdonohue
Given how much of the public discourse around cryptocurrencies often seems to
be controlled by MLM-esque Twitter mobs, this seems like a great way to
collect/filter more reputable sources, even if just as a way to kickstart the
research process.

Also, nice use of Airtable for the back end.

~~~
smalter
Thanks!

We built Keysheet using Python/Django running on top of Airtable as the
database.

We decided to do that because Airtable gives you a bunch of stuff for free for
adding and managing the content side. That made it easy for my friend who
knows crypto but can't code to execute on curating the content while I built
out the site.

